# !! New Martin 2006 Website is UP !!



## miked (Jun 1, 2004)

Yessir. The website is up and running. We'll be adding some more accessories and pictures to it, and of course updating it throughout the year - but here is your first official glimpses at the FOUR new bows! 

You can also download a PDF copy of the catalog if you just can't wait for the real deal!

*http://www.martinarchery.com*

Welcome to our 55th season.


----------



## Redleg (Jul 6, 2003)

Still has some sections not up.


----------



## miked (Jun 1, 2004)

With which section are you having trouble ?


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Martin makes a nice bow and a very accurate bow. I have the Phantom 11 and it is right on and is a reliable bow.


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

I'm off, gotta go


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 23, 2004)

Nice look on the website.

Where do I find axle to axle info on the bows? :embarasse


----------



## bcriner (Apr 16, 2003)

How did the C3 Elite at 41" or either 43" go to the C4 at 45" while the C3 Mag and C3 SE are the same ATA as the C4 Mag and SE.

How did the ATA get longer on the elites and not the mag or se? Is the website a misprint on the elite's ATA? SHould it be around 41 or 42?


----------



## grouse (Dec 9, 2003)

Is it just me or are the retail prises a lot lower?


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

miked said:


> With which section are you having trouble ?


Catalog won't download.


----------



## Selil (Sep 5, 2005)

Looks good. If I put the site through a QA test will I get a new bow?.... If I test your site be prepared........


----------



## miked (Jun 1, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Nice look on the website.
> 
> Where do I find axle to axle info on the bows? :embarasse


When you are viewing any particular bow, click on the "options" link to see that information.


----------



## andy_smaga (Sep 27, 2003)

The SC X Nitrous is specified with BH of 6.5", is this correct ?


----------



## bcriner (Apr 16, 2003)

I have a question for the Martin design staff. First, let me say that I am not saying one way is better than the other. I would just like to hear their view. 

Why is it that Martin felt it would be better to lower the brace below 7" on most of the top models (Shadowcat, Slayer, Cougar) to achive the speeds where most every other company (PSE, Hoyt, Pearson, Mathews and BowTech) uses bows with brace heights over 7" and get equal or better speeds?

For example, look at the following comparisons:

Mathews Apex 7 has 7" BH, 38" ATA and 320fps with single cam
Martin Slayer Extreme has. 5 3/4-6 1/2" BH, 37 3/4" ATA and 335fps with dual cams; single cam will be slower

or

Hoyt Trykon has 7 1/2" BH with 36" ATA and 314fps with hybrid cam
Pearson Generation II has 7 1/2" BH with 36 3/8" ATA with 308fps with hybrid cam
C4 Magnum has 6" BH with 36 7/8" ATA and 310fps with single cam (hybrid equivalent will be same or slower)

or 

Pearson Generation II has 7 7/8" BH with 39 1/2" ATA with 308fps with hybrid 
Martin Shadowcat Extreme Elite has 6 1/2" BH with 40 1/4" ATA with 315fps with nitrous cams (hybrid equivalent would be about 5-10 fps slower around 305-310)

I am just curious to know why Martin has to go with less than 7" bh to have similar speeds and have to use the nitrous to get those speeds? Why can't they get the similar performance as other manufacturers with 7"+ bh with single or hybrid cams? Then the nitrous would be even faster.


----------



## supertecshooter (Mar 29, 2005)

where in the catalog does it tell you which bows are avalible in left handed or are they all?


----------



## miked (Jun 1, 2004)

supertecshooter said:


> where in the catalog does it tell you which bows are avalible in left handed or are they all?


All bows are available for either hand EXCEPT the Saber and Jaguar, and that is noted in their descriptions in the catalog


----------



## supertecshooter (Mar 29, 2005)

thanks mike i tried to download it with an old version of acrobat reader and it left a lot out


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

The line up seems a little reiterated with very little change. I dunno, but it doesn't grab my attention like years past.


----------



## HCAman (Nov 3, 2003)

What happened to the dealer section? I can't search for the nearest dealer?

That is a step backwards.


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

HCAman said:


> What happened to the dealer section? I can't search for the nearest dealer?
> 
> That is a step backwards.


Click on the to "purchase" I found it, no problem.


----------



## HCAman (Nov 3, 2003)

yeah, it seams to be working fine now, The first 2 times I tried it it just stated that they have dealers all over the world and that was it.

I guess I jumped the gun a little. :embarasse


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

MerlinApexDylan said:


> The line up seems a little reiterated with very little change. I dunno, but it doesn't grab my attention like years past.


That's what I thought too. Not much new. Same limbs, cams, camo. A little different type of VEM. They did change the spelling of the SlayR though. :whoo: Like that matters. Anybody who knew why is was spelled like that doesn't care, but the average guy didn't even know. I was hoping for a bit more from Martin this year, especially on the higher end models.


----------



## bcriner (Apr 16, 2003)

Well, the straight limbs are all new I think. If you look at the catalog, I believe they are all laminated core-flex instead of solid glass as before. I heard they were changing their limbs. However, I was hoping they would get the speed by changing the limbs and other ways besides the reducing the brace height.


----------



## deerslayer1978 (Jun 13, 2005)

*question*

i just ordered my 2006 slayer and found out you can't get it in red anymore has anyone heard of this yet if so why?


----------



## Champion Shootr (Feb 12, 2003)

I can't understand why only 60 or 70 lb limbs for the phantom III, also why does it show one with elite limbs but dosen't say you can get it with elite limbs. The custom shop dosne't show the phantom III only the II. My wife loves hers, just wishes the new one would go down to her draw weight.


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

WOW, that was fun. 82 pages. 90 minutes on dial-up. Small price to pay to live out here in the backwoods.


----------



## PUG (Nov 3, 2002)

*Brace Heights....*

Let me break it down for ya on the brace heights....The Slayer Extreme with the 13" imb and Nitrous"C" cams has a 6" brace height....The 14" Magnum Limb that came standard on the original SlayR is still the standard on the "A" and "B" cams, and is an option with the "C" cams.....

All of the specs on the C4 are identicle to the previous years Cougar III's...anything else is a misprint...

On the Shadowcat..The Elite limb model that states 6 1/2" was measured with the "A" nitrous cam...with the B cam, where most of the popular draw lengths will fall it is 7" on the dot....and its one sweet shooting bow...

And on the limbs....for many years now, all of our limbs, strait and elite, have been a tension and compression laminated limb, unlike the solid ground limbs of our competitors....

Hope this helps..

PUG


----------



## andy_smaga (Sep 27, 2003)

PUG said:


> On the Shadowcat..The Elite limb model that states 6 1/2" was measured with the "A" nitrous cam...with the B cam, where most of the popular draw lengths will fall it is 7" on the dot....and its one sweet shooting bow...
> PUG


Thanks for the information.
I have a 27.5" DL, is the "B" cam allowing my DL or should I short string or use the mini mods ? I don't want to go lower than 7" BH.


----------



## KHMellish (Jun 29, 2005)

andy_smaga said:


> Thanks for the information.
> I have a 27.5" DL, is the "B" cam allowing my DL or should I short string or use the mini mods ? I don't want to go lower than 7" BH.


The B cam should work fine for your DL on the Shadowcat Extreme. It has a range from 27" to 30".


----------



## MissTy (Oct 29, 2003)

Looks great! I'm excited about this years lineup!  Great Job Martin Archery!

Also, where are ya'll seeing the option to download the catalog????? I've been looking and cant find it...


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

MissTy said:


> Looks great! I'm excited about this years lineup!  Great Job Martin Archery!
> 
> Also, where are ya'll seeing the option to download the catalog????? I've been looking and cant find it...


It's in the middle of the home page, at the bottom. It will take awhile. Its a 82pg catalog with alot of pic's.


----------



## 3d/fitamartin (Jul 14, 2002)

Are orders being accepted for all martin 2006 bows. If not, when. I'm really looking forward to my C4!!!!! :teeth:


----------

